# Exposed Insulation in New Oven



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

So I was cleaning the new oven in our new house ready to use it for the first time, it's a Zanussi ZOB140W.

I noticed there is a 5p sized hole in the top and it had a few strands of insulation hanging out of it.

Should that hole be there? Should there be a heat proof 'plug' that fits there?

Do all electric ovens have this hole?

Worried some will come off and go onto the food...

Need it to cook the turkey!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Could you bung it up with tin foil and a coat of fk1000p 😜 

Cooks


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Call the Zanussi helpline. Don't think I would want to use it like that unless I was reassured all was well.

As you say might just be a missing heat proof plug - perhaps a trip to Currys to check their display?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Juke_Fan said:


> As you say might just be a missing heat proof plug - perhaps a trip to Currys to steal one from their display?


:speechles


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Worth asking the question or checking a demo unit if there is one in a local retailer. 

For what it's worth my AEG pyrolitic oven has a similar sized hole in the roof of the oven too and has been in constant use for 8 years without issue.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

shl-kelso said:


> Worth asking the question or checking a demo unit if there is one in a local retailer.
> 
> For what it's worth my AEG pyrolitic oven has a similar sized hole in the roof of the oven too and has been in constant use for 8 years without issue.


Can you see the insulation if you look in it?

I've just called Zanussi hotline and automated system gave me the number to a repair centre that deals with technical stuff quite close by, so I've called them and the lady said that doesn't sound right but I am now waiting on a call back.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good man - definitely press for them to get this sorted chum. Your turkey is counting on it!

Did you see if any neighbours have a similar oven?

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Good man - definitely press for them to get this sorted chum. Your turkey is counting on it!
> 
> Did you see if any neighbours have a similar oven?
> 
> Cooks


Afraid not yet as I'm working. Might knock on a few doors tonight though.

15 minute call back is now half an hour.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

No signs of insulation in mine, more like some kind of filter


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

empsburna said:


> perhaps a trip to Currys to steal one from their display?
> 
> :speechles


That's what I was actually thinking but didn't have the "guts" to write it :lol:


----------

